# 8month old red caught in the act



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

Hey guys my 8 month old red cujo is tappin a female 1 1/2 yrs old.they been at it for 6 hours now.ughhh I dunno what im going to do.
1.I have a pleco and a spotted raphial in the tank.Are they gonna get them eggs if they lay?
2.How big of a tank am i going to need for the fry?
3.what are the odds of this occuring on a regular basis?
4.should I feed them while they are busy?
View attachment 105996


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

Leave them be. Silly~spy just started a thread about thin, search his name and you will see! Goodluck!


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

a 20g, with sponge filters, is the most popular for raising fry. First you need eggs...

keep us posted


----------



## Ducklake (Jun 1, 2003)

fry said:


> Hey guys my 8 month old red cujo is tappin a female 1 1/2 yrs old.they been at it for 6 hours now.ughhh I dunno what im going to do.
> 1.I have a pleco and a spotted raphial in the tank.Are they gonna get them eggs if they lay?
> 2.How big of a tank am i going to need for the fry?
> 3.what are the odds of this occuring on a regular basis?
> ...


What size is your tank?


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

What size is your tank?
[/quote]
180 gallon with 4 6-7" reds


----------



## Outie (Feb 19, 2003)

Pop the cork off your favorite champagne bottle, and turn on some Barry Manilow for them.


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

I hate to be a party pooper,I dont have time for babies at the moment.So I did their saturday waterchange.I left the nest alone and the male is still sticking to it.female is back at her usual spot,but i dont think they will stay apart for long.If it wasn't for the long weekend comming up there would be no problem.


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

fry said:


> I hate to be a party pooper,I dont have time for babies at the moment.So I did their saturday waterchange.I left the nest alone and the male is still sticking to it.female is back at her usual spot,but i dont think they will stay apart for long.If it wasn't for the long weekend comming up there would be no problem.


actually that water change you just did, might make them spawn. i'm sure that if you don't want to deal with taking care of the eggs, someone around you might take the eggs and raise up the fry.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Is the male spinning circles over the nest area????

Did you get eggs for sure??

You have options, if you let the nest be, the pleco will probually find it and eat alot of them. Some will eventually free swim, and most likely eventually get eatin, Iv never had one get bigger then a quarter that stayed in the parent tank. eventually your gonna have to gravel vac that spot to get all the dead and white rotting fry out of the tank.

You could syphon them to a 20-30 gallon as Steve said, and try and grow them out, its alot of work to raise them and grow them out, plus it cost money, you got your food, brine or flake,and daily fry tank maintenence, very tedious removing debri with small airline and what not. ( not to discourage anyone from raising fry, it is rewarding on the same note.)

You could find someone near you to come over and syphon some babies and take them away to raise them, maybe they will give you a few bucks.

If you raise them and can find a source like lfs, to buy your fry, or trade for some store credit.

Chances are the fish will breed again within a month.


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

mashunter18 said:


> Is the male spinning circles over the nest area????
> 
> Did you get eggs for sure??
> 
> ...


the male is swimming circles around the nest.but there is no eggs in it.the female seems to have also built a nest.is this common?Damn she is getting realy fat 2.They went at it a couple of times today,but nothing like lastnight.I just wish I could stat home for the long weekend but I can't.If they can hold off till after it,then its gonna be welcomed.


----------



## Kyle2154 (May 12, 2006)

Update?


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

Kyle2154 said:


> Update?


They are not horny anymore







still dark though


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

they will breed more then once. So if you cant do it this time give away the fry or something. Then when they breed again you can try and raise the fry like mashunter said and in turn make a few bucks.


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

well they did it.I have an assload of eggs in my tank now.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

that wierd







from what i heard is red bellies dont breed until they 18month old or older. unless i'm hearing a wrong thing.


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> that wierd
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish you were right.
View attachment 106723


I must admit though Cujo is being a really good dad.He is constantly guarding and fanning the eggs.


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

Well I got a few fry out of the batch.guessing 100 or 200 i sucked them up but I dunno if I did a good job because alot of them look hurt from the vac.the are gathered up in the corners of a 10g.I saw tails on saturday any1 know when Im going to have to start feeding them?


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

If they are huddled in the corner like that, thats pretty normal. IN 1-2 days they will be free swimming, I d start feeding them then. If your gonna hatch brine, I would start that now so they brine are ready by then,.....


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

yah wait untill they are free swimming =D and feed them baby brine, crushed flakes, hard boiled egg yolk mushed up with some water, or liqui fry sold at lfs

my convict fry swarm to the corners and they arent free swimming at the moment


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

well congrats! im hoping one day still i will get reds to breed. this is my third shoal........... i hope this time i will be a little more patient and keep them longer.

do they only breed in gravel? ive never heard or seen anyone have them breed in sand, which is what my tank is.......... sand


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> well congrats! im hoping one day still i will get reds to breed. this is my third shoal........... i hope this time i will be a little more patient and keep them longer.
> 
> do they only breed in gravel? ive never heard or seen anyone have them breed in sand, which is what my tank is.......... sand


My tank is gravel.coarse and fine black gravel.And I woke up this morning to a few of them cruisin around in the tank. which I take are the more mature of the nest.I threw in some crushed flakes too and will get some hakari first bites today.I hade a sponge filter in my 40g for a week and I also put about 1/4 of 1/2 of the bio filter from the 40g into some crap little filter I got with the 10g tank set.seems to be working...I would imagine they would be dead by now if not.


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

here are some pics.
View attachment 107243

View attachment 107244


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

are they free swimming yet??


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

congrats on your new babies.


----------



## NickNick (Apr 18, 2006)

Congrats !!!!


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

Lou DiB said:


> are they free swimming yet??


A few of them are now.DAMN!! there are more then I thought.There is 200 easy in there maybe even 400.hehe the male is still guarding the nest.


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

Sweet, nice work man!

keep us posted


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

Thanks for the replies guys!!







.We had a problem today







The fry tank I got yesterday ended up leaking about 2g of water all over my stand and floor.So had to relocate them to another tank.Walmart was good enough to let me take a new tank home and xfer them over (I even lost the receipt for the tank)to the new 1.I purchased hikari freezedried krill/hikari freezedried bloodworms/and tetra flakes I am grinding the mix into a fine powder for them in hopes the varied diet at an early age will work as well as my past thread here>reds on steroids
I will keep you all up2date on this feeding method sink or swim








Edit:As I turned out the lights for the tank they all are free swimming now.I think I will leave the lights off to encurage activity in the tank.


----------



## miltonfool (May 12, 2006)

Cool deal congratulations on the breeding. What are you going to do with them once they start getting bigger?


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

well its been 1 week since they were layed.So far they are eating the crushed mix like mad!I see now why it is important to have a bare bottom breeder tank.I use an airline hose tied to a stick(a shish kabob skewer to be exact) and i vac the junk off the bottom into a tupperware container(this way if I vac any fry i can rescue them easy.I do a 40% daily waterchange with water from the parent tank.Casualties seem to be minimal with maybe 4-5 dead since i moved them to the 10g.I think I may even have to cut down on their feedings for fear of them busting a gut, they are feeding off the bottom alot.
View attachment 107584


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

OMG that is a ton of eggs!! That would be sweet once, but I am not sure about them spawning again, and again.


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

ok now the oness that are not eating are starting to die off.think I took out about 20 today.The ones who are eating are growing like weeds.


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

Fry said:


> ok now the oness that are not eating are starting to die off.think I took out about 20 today.The ones who are eating are growing like weeds.


WOW GOOD WORK


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

So let me get this straight, you got a immature 8 month old red to breed with a mature female?

how is that possible?

and the eggs were actually good also.

you lucky guy you congrats.

ou have a 180 gl. correct?


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

Keep posting pics as they grow! Very cool!


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

Trillion said:


> So let me get this straight, you got a immature 8 month old red to breed with a mature female?
> 
> how is that possible?
> 
> ...


Apperently he came pre-loaded I guess.lolI highly doubt a female can reproduce at his age though.IMO he was ready at about 6mo old as he turned dark around that age.The others are normal colors.I dunno how this is possible,but it worked in my favor.
and yes I have a 180.


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

Fry said:


> well its been 1 week since they were layed.So far they are eating the crushed mix like mad!I see now why it is important to have a bare bottom breeder tank.I use an airline hose tied to a stick(a shish kabob skewer to be exact) and i vac the junk off the bottom into a tupperware container(this way if I vac any fry i can rescue them easy.I do a 40% daily waterchange with water from the parent tank.Casualties seem to be minimal with maybe 4-5 dead since i moved them to the 10g.I think I may even have to cut down on their feedings for fear of them busting a gut, they are feeding off the bottom alot.
> View attachment 107584


Ok I got brine shrimp hatched now and they really love it.I lost faith in the crushed food.I am down to about 100 or so fry now.Their growth was not going as expected on the crushed food now they look like fat little mosquitoes hehe.


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

you lucky dogg.

what are you gona do with the surviving few.

I wish they al would have survived for you.

you lucky dog


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Congrats on the fry dude
I'm hoping my i'll get a pair out of my shoal once I get it all set up.
I also have a 180g


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

how much you gonna sell em for


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

froogle said:


> how much you gonna sell em for


Probably 5bux each or 6 for 25bux.


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

Well got another assload of eggs in my tank this morning.I have no Idea on how Im going to get rid of them all at this rate.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Wow! That's amazing! I don't know where you are located, but maybe you found a new way to make some spare cash on the side if you can sell them to local fish stores.

I think it would be a VERY cool experience to breed red bellied piranha one day.









~Taylor~


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

I think the market around here and Winnipeg is already saturated with piranha's.Nike has been breeding p's for a while now.The latest batch of eggs is crazy I dunno if there was even any white ones.I have hundreds in my fry tank now!Hundreds!


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Fry said:


> I think the market around here and Winnipeg is already saturated with piranha's.Nike has been breeding p's for a while now.The latest batch of eggs is crazy I dunno if there was even any white ones.I have hundreds in my fry tank now!Hundreds!


You could sell them for cheaper than the other breeders are selling them for. You might not make a whole lot of money, but it's better than nothing at all. Maybe you could make enough money to break even with the feeding costs of your fish.

You could also sell them cheap to P-Furians and have them pay shipping. It's super easy to ship when you have the right supplies. I came really close to having Matt (mashunter13) send me some of his fry, because there was a shortage up here and no fish stores had them. He didn't have any at the time either, so I just got some oscars to grow out. Now I got my hands on 14 little reds the other day, so I'm back in business.








~Taylor~


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

Got another batch of eggs lastnight


----------



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

sweet deal with ur thousands of fry im waiting and dreaming


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

I want some info on these, hehe


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

Here are some pix to seal the deal on my breeder award.I have another xtreemly large batch of eggs this morning ,but I am not going to deal with them.
View attachment 113612


----------



## WillieWonka1 (Mar 20, 2006)




----------



## barbianj (Aug 3, 2003)

What is their age & approximate size now?

Also, what are you feeding them now?

Nice looking fish


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

barbianj said:


> What is their age & approximate size now?
> 
> Also, what are you feeding them now?
> 
> Nice looking fish


Yeah this is still from my first batch...they are about 2" long and there is about 50 of em.

oh and I am feeding them ciclid pellets and talapia.

Here is a shot of the latest batch of eggs with Cujo guarding them.I dunno if I am going to raise them or feed them yet.
View attachment 113614


----------



## NickNick (Apr 18, 2006)

Fry you are the man !


----------

